#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Санскритско-английский словарь для Лингво

## Steppenwolf

Возможно здесь все об этом знают, но так, на всякий случай, на сайте http://www.lingvoda.ru/dictionaries/index.asp можно скачать Санскрито-Английский словарь для многоязычного Лингво 8.0 или 9.0 


> Санскрит-английский (devanagari и индекс транслитерации) словарь. Содержит 160 000 слов. Автор: Monier-Williams, 1899,

----------


## Steppenwolf

Ассаджи,
раз уж появился подфорум о Санскрите, не могли бы вы перенести эту тему туда и переименовать ее в "Санскрит-английский словарь для Лингво"

----------

